# Pneumatic Cape Stretcher



## jci63 (Nov 5, 2008)

View video - http://www.n-code.tv/capesnake/video.html


----------



## jci63 (Nov 5, 2008)

Made in the U.S.A. here in Michigan.


----------



## jci63 (Nov 5, 2008)

About 15 Cape Snakes sold in April, I was hoping to here a testimony regarding someone who purchased one. Good or bad, how about some input!


----------

